# Dumbest bank robbers in the world



## PetalumaLoco (Dec 19, 2008)

Nice plan guys. h34r:

The SEPTA cops were waiting at the end of the 25 minute ride.

 Link.


----------



## limotek (Jan 12, 2009)

PetalumaLoco said:


> Nice plan guys. h34r: The SEPTA cops were waiting at the end of the 25 minute ride.
> 
> Link.



Haha. This reminds me of an old Western where the bandits escape using one of those lever powered railroad platforms.


----------



## the_traveler (Jan 13, 2009)

About as dumb as trying to escape on a route with no stops (just a beginning and end point) or a circular route (like a monorail at Disney World)!


----------



## amtrakwolverine (Feb 27, 2009)

this should be featured on the smoking gun presents the worlds dumbest criminals. its a tv series


----------

